# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Kidjordan's dream journal

## kidjordan

I'm very new to this site so i'll probably get better at keeping keeping the journal and stuff once i get the hang of it. For now I am going to write normal dreams in black, and commentary in red.   I need advice on how to attain lucidity more often and increase the vividness of my dreams. Often my dreams give me VERY VERY obvious signs that I am dreaming i just can't seem to realize it. (last night my eye popped out of my head). I have realized that i was dreaming quite a few times (around 4) but every single time I immediately wake up. I think for every dream that i realized i was dreaming, I did it by not liking a rule and realizing it was a dream so i didn't have to follow it. I would say for the most part my dreams are like action movies and not like real life at all.

----------


## kidjordan

I only had one dream last night that I can remember. I was at my house. It wasn't my house in real life but in my dream it was my house. I remember the scenery pretty well. There was a huge and open backyard. there were a bunch of people back there getting food from a buffet table. next door to in the backyard there were younger kids from my old school getting their yearbooks. There were no tree's in the backyard just a big field of green grass. The front of the house was full of trees whose leaves were beautiful shades of orange and red. There was a basketball goal in my drive way. There was pretty much no plot to this dream. I was just walking around.

----------


## kidjordan

I couldn't remember anything from last night. I slept pretty badly and only got like 6 or 7 hours of sleep. It took me like an 90 mins to 2 hrs to fall asleep.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I only had one dream last night that I can remember. I was at my house. It wasn't my house in real life but in my dream it was my house. I remember the scenery pretty well. There was a huge and open backyard. there were a bunch of people back there getting food from a buffet table. next door to in the backyard there were younger kids from my old school getting their yearbooks. There were no tree's in the backyard just a big field of green grass. The front of the house was full of trees whose leaves were beautiful shades of orange and red. There was a basketball goal in my drive way. There was pretty much no plot to this dream. I was just walking around.



Just walking around is a great way to prolong dreams, and stay in the dream state!

----------


## kidjordan

Ya. the dream did last a while.

----------


## kidjordan

Dream's I can remember

Hangar- I'm in  Hangar in a tropical area of the world. I board a plane and begin driving it around so that I can begin takeoff. While i'm driving it around, this marathon runner gets in my way so I have to stop the plane. I have no idea why a marathon runner was in my dream or in my hangar. He eventually got out of the way so we could take off. I remember what the inside of the plane looked like i just can't really describe it.  I don't remember anything else. 
Secret Mission- I'm pretty sure that I got on the plane from the last dream to go on a secret mission. I don't remember being dropped off from the plane but I think that's how I got to the location of my mission. I was sneaking around mansion like area. I would climb the walls with these black tentacles i had with suction cups on the end. When I got to a window, I saw one of my friends D watching TV. He set the remote control down and i tried to levitate it too me without him noticing which was hard because i thought he would see a remote levitating infront of his face. He turns around and recognizes me and says hi. He didn't really care that I was outside his window.  I was in shock because i was supposed to be on a secret mission. He's not supposed discover me. I don't remember much else
Meet People Royal ceremony- Then I go to this royal ceremony. I'm pretty sure it was in the same house I just did my secret mission on earlier except it was daytime in this dream.  I remember I got an award for academics and my friend B got an award for Art. We went up and met some other fancy people and we shook their hand. I don't remember what happened after that
The next thing I remember I'm in a village area and it is snowing lightly. It seems happy like around Christmas time.I remember being with friends (no specifics though) and sledding down a hill. I also have this weird feeling like I had a "who has a firmer handshake" contests with some people.

----------


## kidjordan

I wonder if this last dream means I will have levitation powers and tentacles when I become lucid. Anyone know the answer?

----------


## kidjordan

I forgot some dreams during the day because i didn't have time to write them down when I first woke up. Ok the first dream I remember was a car race. 
It was like a go-cart race but with REAL cars. I was the winner of the race. I don't remember what happened next but i must have won a cruise because the next thing I remember was being on a cruise. I was on the back of the boat looking out at the ocean. I remember looking at a picture of me with the trophy I won. that's it for that dream.
The next dream I have no idea where it happened. Little spiders were attacking my feet. This strange man who controlled the spiders called them off and told me to follow him. Somehow we shrunk as I followed him. The next thing I know we end up at the top of a hill (which was perfectly flat like a piece of paper propped up). The strange man I was following didn't know what was around the corner so we decided to get some armor for him before he went around the corner. We got post-it notes and post-it Tabs and covered his body with them so he would be protected. When he went around the corner my dog (which I have in real like) ate him. My dog was HUGE in this dream. 
When I woke up I wrote down a few words to remind me later of what I dreamt but now I can't remember what I dreamt. I just have 2 separate dreams entitled "Gym Girl"  and "Pizza Girl". I have no idea what they were about.

----------


## kidjordan

I think I had a lucid. I was on a farm, surrounded by corn on either side of me. I'm walking up a dirt rode with my mom and a guy on my old basketball team. All of a sudden there was a shift in the scenery and it immediately changed back. When it shifted, it shifted from dream to nightmare and back again in like 1 second. I said something along the lines of "I don't want to be in a nightmare" my mom said something like "you're in a dream you don't have to be". Now I'm lucid. The first thing I do is I try to fly. I remember reading about someone else's lucid when they were trying to fly they first tried to fly to a branch of a tree. My friend from my basketball team also became lucid. He flew with me to the branch. After that, we both flew straight up as high as we could. It was a race and I think I lost. After we "reached the top", we decided to just fall straight down. Like a free fall. When I hit the ground I lost lucidity.  The next thing I remember is being in a basketball gym. I jumped up at the rim to see how high I could get and I jumped maybe 4 inches higher than I normally do in real life. It felt awesome to jump 4 inches higher and suddenly after I attempted my first jump everyone wanted me on their team for a pick up game. Somehow we were playing basketball with beakers (like in science class). The beakers kept braking.  All I remember from the rest of the dream is that once everybody had left I stayed in the gym shooting at the basket with a half-empty bottle of propel. Someone said something like "Dang. Your awful. you keep missing". I decided to switch to a basketball so I could show him that I was in fact quite good at basketball. When I went to shoot the basketball, the ceiling was so low that it hit the top of the ceiling and didn't go in (this happened recently to me at a video arcade where I kept trying to shoot but it kept hitting the ceiling). That's all I remember. WOW I HAD MY FIRST LUCID DREAM WHERE I DIDN"T WAKE UP.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Congratulations!  It was years, probably about fifteen or so, that I didn't wake up immediately upon becoming lucid.

----------


## kidjordan

I don't remember much from last night. I had a pretty rude awakening and absolutely no time to write my dream down. I only remember that Maria Sharapova was my one of my teachers. She gave me a bad grade that I didn't deserve and when I showed it to her she ended up just giving me a perfect score. weird.

----------


## kidjordan

I haven't been able to remember my dreams for the past couple of nights. Last night I dreamt I beat someone on my old cross country team in an intense race. I don't run cross country anymore so that's pretty weird. Also, I was nowhere near as fast as the guy I was racing but somehow I kept close with him. I remember everyone stopping in the middle of the race to go get water from the water fountain. That's weird because the race wasn't over.  I don't remember who won the race after the water break.

Fragments: Also I remember listening to Da Funk by Daft Punk in my dream. That's cool that i remember listening to a real song in a dream. 

Random notes in my dream journal that I don't really remember what they mean:
Back of the room for Drivers ED. 9 box grading scale. Weight thing in gym(I remember this being some guy doing some amazing weightlifting thing where legs got a lot longr as he did the exercise. Toyota. 

Dream Signs: I'm starting to pick out some dream signs. Races (car race, flying race upwards, sledding down a hill, cross country race) Gyms (Gym girl, basketball with beakers, this last dream).

----------


## Baron Samedi

Funny thing about dreams, when you race people, speed is irrelevant, because you are moving at the speed of thought.  Size is another thing I have learned is irrelevant.

I love listening to music in dreams. Sometimes the song is better!  

Do you like dubstep?

----------


## kidjordan

Ya I felt that I wasn't didn't really know or care how fast I was going. I just cared if I was winning the race or not. 
Also, I do like dubstep.

----------


## kidjordan

Ok I don't remember much from my dream's last night. All I remember is sitting on a bench listening to my old coach talk to my old basketball team and me. 
I think I've come up with another dream sign: Basketball.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Ya I felt that I wasn't didn't really know or care how fast I was going. I just cared if I was winning the race or not. 
> Also, I do like dubstep.



That is kickass! I don't believe you have even heard of dubstep. Rock on! Last time I went to a party it was dubstep all night, and I invented a new style of dancing which I call frequency dancing. You dance moving to the frequency of the music, as if it is controlling your body, like seaweed being tossed by the waves of the ocean.

I was dancing with my eyes closed, prancing about in a strange world.





> Ok I don't remember much from my dream's last night. All I remember is sitting on a bench listening to my old coach talk to my old basketball team and me. 
> I think I've come up with another dream sign: Basketball.



To me, everything is basically a dream sign.  What I mean by that is, some dreams can be so realistic we miss out on dream signs.  I would say that the it's not actually basketball that was the dream sign, but the fact that you were on your old basketball team listening to your old basketball coach.  I don't feel like am explaining myself very well. I need to think about this a little bit more to express myself a little better. I have to take a nap now. 

It's good that you are recording anything, even if it's just fragments.

----------


## kidjordan

I found out about dubstep very recently though a wonderful thing called Pandora.com. 

OK last night When I first woke up I remembered two dreams but when I started trying to recall the most recent one the second one faded completely. Oh well. I felt kinda like I was watching a movie or a commercial at first because I don't really feel like I was physically in the dream at first. It was like watching TV because there was a narrator/announcer talking as the dream went on. He was talking about how Obama and some beer company were about to end a partnership. The beer representative talking to Obama appeared to be a lifesize honey bear.
http://www.ceres-co.com/store/images.../honeybear.jpg So as Obama and the lifesize honey bear are walking down the street and turn left when they come to a street, John Stuart walks across the street. At this point I pretty much step into the dream so that I can follow John Stuart. As we are running across the street, John is rambling on about how he is the real John Stuart and that I am lucky because people pay to go on tours where a fake John Stuart is the guide.  We arrive at a grocery store and start walking up on the parking blocks. Someone comes out of the grocery who is very angry with both of us for standing on the parking blocks. He tells us to get down. We say no and run to opposite directions of the store while still remaining on the parking blocks. The guy from the store comes after me. I'm not really afraid because he looks like a weak person to me. I run up a flight of stairs and the guy follows me. At this point I'm pretty much cornered but John Stuart comes up the stairs and helps me out. John and I take our backpacks and smack the guy with them one time each. The clerk doesn't mess with us anymore. We go back down the stairs. They get all the way down first then I slip on the first step and I tumble down. When I get back up I walk a few steps and shake hands with a different old basketball coach. I wake up at this point.

----------


## Baron Samedi

That whole dream was so hilarious!!!

----------


## kidjordan

This dream is kinda  mix between being like a movie and me being in it.batman. ocean. jewish. pens. 
If you have ever played call of duty 5 this dream takes place in a place like the level makin. Its on a with the wooden platforms. I go to school at this place. I am walking around during one of the passing periods and I see people selling these packages of Batman pens for like 20 bucks. I think that is ridiculous. Who would ever pay that much for some pens. I walk around kinda trying to find out why they are priced so high. I find out there that there is a new movie coming out and those pens are like movie merchandise. I come back and now the pens are 100 dollars. 

Fragments: I think the trailer of the movie went something like this. A bunch of people were trying to cross an ocean that had never been crossed before. They took their kids with them so they could populate the other side when they got there. The problem was that the people were so concerned with getting certain kids to the other side that they neglected the kids who stayed behind.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Robo had a COD dream.

----------


## kidjordan

I've had 2 since joining this site. I really need to quit playing so much.

----------


## kidjordan

I HATE only remembering fragments.
last night I dreamt this guy was giving a speech/lecture about how to be successful(or why rich people are rich; something like that) He was numbering his steps/reasons. All i remember that step 7 or 8 was that you have have control of your sleep and good sleeping techniques. ARGH! I'm so frustrated I can't remember anything else.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I HATE only remembering fragments.
> last night I dreamt this guy was giving a speech/lecture about how to be successful(or why rich people are rich; something like that) He was numbering his steps/reasons. All i remember that step 7 or 8 was that you have have control of your sleep and good sleeping techniques. ARGH! I'm so frustrated I can't remember anything else.



It's probably because you must have control of your sleep and good sleeping techniques.  Laugh at the irony, and let go of your frustration. It's ok!

If you can remember one dream a night, that's awesome.

I recently attended a lecture by a rich man on how to get rich. Fascinating!

----------


## kidjordan

My dream recall was weird. All I remembered when I woke up was my 3rd dream. I went back to bed and tried the reverse blinking technique (which I would say worked pretty well). When I woke up I remembered my 1st and 2nd dream of that night. Can anyone explain that?

1st dream
I'm at a highschool. I'm trying to find my mom (I forget why). I find her right outside the high school. She is behind a truck that is parked on the lawn. I say something to her and go inside. There is a basketball game today. Since our school is big enought to have a freshmen, JV, and Varsity team my game isn't until after the first two games. I remember finding my coach's playbook which had certain names on the roster circled and certain names on the roster had a circle and a line through them ( i'm not quite sure why). I saw the other team warming up. They were a Catholic school. They said some prayer for one of their players because he recently had some surgery or something. Then that player shot a half court shot and barely missed. 

The next thing I remember is being in front of a huge cross with Jesus on it. This cross was in the school. The cross transported me... (I will continue this post later) 

The cross transported me to a strange new world. I was like at the top of ancient stairs like the ones at Chichen Itza. When I looked out over the stairs, it was like the Chichen Itza in it's prime. If you were coming up the stairs at the top would be the basketball courts where I was. Then the world shifted and the basketball courts at the top of the stairs were replaced with a courtyard. The courtyard was being patrolled by mercenaries. I tried to sneak around but the mercenaries found me. I don't remember what happened next.

The next dream took place on the water. I was with a group of people discussing some adventure we were about to go on in these two inflatable motor boats. While we were discussing, someone sneaked into one and was about to drive off. I ran and tried to jump into the boat but I just barely missed. She drove off in the water boat and the people who I was with got into the other boat. I was in the water our boat was chasing the girl's boat. I got out of the water and climbed onto this man-made rock wall. I started running along the shoreline on the rock wall to try to catch up with the boats. The girl's boat came to a shore and stopped and I remember going inland to get her but I don't remember the rest of the dream.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> My dream recall was weird. All I remembered when I woke up was my 3rd dream. I went back to bed and tried the reverse blinking technique (which I would say worked pretty well). When I woke up I remembered my 1st and 2nd dream of that night. Can anyone explain that?
> 
> 1st dream
> I'm at a highschool. I'm trying to find my mom (I forget why). I find her right outside the high school. She is behind a truck that is parked on the lawn. I say something to her and go inside. There is a basketball game today. Since our school is big enought to have a freshmen, JV, and Varsity team my game isn't until after the first two games. I remember finding my coach's playbook which had certain names on the roster circled and certain names on the roster had a circle and a line through them ( i'm not quite sure why). I saw the other team warming up. They were a Catholic school. They said some prayer for one of their players because he recently had some surgery or something. Then that player shot a half court shot and barely missed. 
> 
> The next thing I remember is being in front of a huge cross with Jesus on it. This cross was in the school. The cross transported me... (I will continue this post later)



That kind of stuff with recall happens to me all the time.  

Dude, I've been dreaming of spinning crosses.

----------


## kidjordan

I dreamt that I was at my high school. I went into a room I had never been in before. In the room I played the strangest game. The room filled up with water and I had to pick out shapes on these massive pictures that appeared out of nowhere. The game eventually took place in a football stadium with fans watching me. Then the dream just turned into me watching a football game! A guy ran the ball within like 5 yards of the inzone but he got tackled and the ball flew out of his hands backward to like the 20 yard line. Then I woke up.

----------


## kidjordan

I misplaced the piece of paper that I wrote down notes to myself when I woke up this morning. I will try to recall the dreams the best I can from memory alone. 

Dream 1:
I'm in a room with doors in front of me and to my left. The room is 100% dark. I have a rifle. There are two women that are trying to kill me. One in the room to my left and one in the room in front of me. I think that somehow they can see and I can't. I hear the woman in the room in front of me talking. I shoot blindly at where I think she is. If I don't hit her I'm pretty much screwed. I think I end up missing her and having to reload. I wake up before I'm done reloading so they didn't get the chance to kill me. 

Dream 2:
I have telekinesis. I tell my family but they don't believe me. We are in a grocery store so to prove it to them I levitate a couple milk bottles. The next thing I remember is that at the other end of the grocery store there were two gates with this hot white liquid behind them. I want to open the gates and let the liquid flow through the entire grocery store. I run to the other end of the grocery store. There is a button I must push to open the gates. The floor in between me and the button is lava. I jump on this rock wall with Ipods glued to the wall instead of rocks. I climb sideways to the button (which is the center button of an Ipod) and push it. The gates open and the liquid sweeps through the grocery store. Some how KEVIN GARNETT ends up in the grocery store and a wave of the liquid crashes down on him. I thought he died but he didn't. Turns out the liquid was 98.6 degrees Fahrenheit. When the liquid had dried up it left this white powder. The powder was like this drug that made you super strong if you mixed it with water and drank it. It was Valuable. People were taking all the powder that I had opened the gates to get. I made them give me some of their powder because I was the one who opened the gates and I deserved more powder than anyone. Everyone gave me some of their powder which I put in a plastic bag and then put that in my lunch box and then I woke up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

BADASS!

Telekinesis. That is sweet.

----------


## kidjordan

Yeah it was pretty cool. I remember waking up and trying to move a box of tissues but it didn't work. 

Last night I think I had a false awakening. I remember thinking "crap my alarm didn't go off. I'll be late for school". But my alarm DID go off on time and I DID get to school on time.

----------


## kidjordan

I haven't had any time to write my dreams down over the past few days. I've been really busy. I did remember the dreams first thing in the morning though; so that's good.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I haven't had time either, but I have some notes that I recorded which will help me write them fully when I have time.

----------


## kidjordan

Dream 1: 
I was on vacation in a tropical area. I was in a park that had two tennis courts side by side. I used to play tennis when I was younger but I haven't picked up a racquet in years. 
On the tennis court next to me, two people were playing tennis. One was this guy who was a jackass and the other was his smoking hot girlfriend who was wearing a black bikini. Even though the jackass's shots were out of bounds, he would whine and complain that they were in bounds. His girlfriend knew that his shots were out but she put up with the jackass and agreed with him. They were on the left court I was on the right court. I was standing in the shade of this tree with round leaves. The tree pretty much screwed up your ability to play on the right court because it was so low that it was impossible to serve. This dream was very vivid because I remember being able to see the round shadows of the leaves on the tennis court. 
I remember trying to get the hang of playing tennis again since I hadn't picked up a new racquet in forever. I was trying to hit a really hard forehand with lots of topspin. The couple was sitting nearby so I told them that I used to play tennis but I hadn't touched a racquet in forever and that I was trying to use a western grip for the forehand. The jackass came over and said something like maybe you should try a continental grip of some other grip I don't remember. That was helpful, but when he tried to help me relearn how to serve, he tried to teach me how to serve left handed because he was left handed. I'm right handed so I said teach me how to serve right handed. He and I both got really frustrated and I said by the time I go home from my vacation I will have practiced enough tennis to beat you. I also said to him that his game winning shot against his girlfriend was actually out. He got really angry and tried to attack me. Thankfully, some people came and grabbed his arms and I grabbed his legs and we carried him off the tennis courts. When I went back to the tennis courts I tried to remember how to serve. Suddenly I looked over and Rafael Nadal was there and I watched him serving so that I could try to copy his form. That was very helpful. 
I don't remember much else from this dream except a few fragments. 
I think the dream started off in an urban setting. This fat lady was very stressed out at her job so she went to the tennis courts to hit some serves to cool off. The tennis courts were crowded so she started serving from way behind the line even though there were people in front of her. She almost hit someone in front of her and that made the woman who almost got hit angry.
I also remember the jackass playing tennis against this older man and still calling whining over questionable calls. 

Dream 2:
The dream takes place in a high-security prison for villains with super powers. This one villain is always getting picked on by the other villains. When he was trying to get into his jail cell (which for some reason was a gym locker about the size of someone's head) he had trouble because he couldn't fit. This dream is weird because I felt I've had it before but maybe I just didn't remember the earlier parts of the dream. I feel this way because I remember a time when the villain was able to easily get in and out of his cell.  The other villain sensed this and started coming down the steps. The first villain sensed this and prepared for a fight. He went beneath the staircase in hops that the other villain wouldn't see him. The first villain did see him and started walking towards them. They fought using psychic powers. They would levitate these 2 stone blocks out of the ground and try push them together to squish the other person. At the same time they were trying to prevent the other person from squishing them. I don't remember anything else from this dream.

----------


## kidjordan

I don't remember much from last night. I remember I had a race in these water tunnels and another race where I was shrunken and I was riding on this motorcycle along a winding and twisting rode.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Describe a water tunnel.

----------


## kidjordan

That was a bad description. It was rectangular with the top off so that it was open to the air. Imagine a labyrinth of concrete filled with water. I was on my back floating down it. They were very narrow. Just barely wide enough for a person to fit. They were also not very deep. Only enough water to cover your chest but not your head. They were organized into a labyrinth but you could see over the top. Hope that helps.

----------


## kidjordan

All I remember from last night is going to Disney World and breakdancing there.

----------


## Baron Samedi

That is badass. I didn't know you were a b-boy. I have done breakdancing in dreams too!

----------


## kidjordan

It's funny because I couldn't dance to save my life in reality.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> It's funny because I couldn't dance to save my life in reality.



I play guitar in dreams. I cannot in waking life. But, pretty much everything I do in dreams I cannot do in waking life.

----------


## kidjordan

I wish my dream recall were better. I remember having a dream that I thought was really cool but I couldn't remember what it was about.on or both. I'm staying at this hotel.

I was walking along the outside of a building. All I wanted was an under armor shirt so I could blend in. I don't remember any specifics but I can remember being harassed by some gangs along the way (nothing to bad). I kept walking and I came upon my basketball team mates all wearing these red under armor basketball jersey's. One guy gave me one and suddenly the guy/gang who was giving me grief was like "Wow. I didn't know you were on the basketball team. Look at how tall and awesome you are". 
The teammate who gave me the jersey went and ran off into the parking lot (I think to get another shirt for himself). The dream takes place at night. It was pretty dark and scary. 

Suddenly, the dream scape changes. Instead of being dark and scary and cold, It is sunny, tropical, and warm. I'm pretty much in the same spot except my basketball team disappears and I can actually see off into the distance. I'm talking to a car dealer. he's showing me a map of all the cars I can use (I told him I wanted to get to 40th street). He said that I couldn't use Lebron's car, Troy Murphy's car, or some other basketball player's car. He did say that I had access to these two jeeps right in front of him. He said that I could just jump in and use them whenever I felt like it. He was lying because, someone else tried to use one and when he drove off this big security vehicle went after them. The security was like a giant motorcycle that used big tank treads to move. It had two big wheels that were each about the size of a car. Anyway, the security guard or some other guy who works their said to the car dealer: "Why do you keep telling lies to these boys and getting them arrested?". I didn't hear what the car dealer said but I kinda knew that it was for money. Needless to say I did not try to use the cars. Then I woke up.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Man, that security is badass.

----------


## kidjordan

I remembered roughly 4-5 dreams last night!

dream 1:
I am going up an escalator that goes really far upwards. Apparently there was a boy's side and a girls side and I accidently went up on the girls side. When I got to the top I was on a skiing mountain. It was kinda like Mario 64 in that there were bridges off to the side. I went on one of the bridges sticking out of the mountain. Below me, there was a rectangular pool. I jumped off the bridge which was very high but I missed the pool and landed and only rolled my ankle. I think there was a girl at the bottom who was waiting for me. She said to me something like "at least you didn't hurt yourself even more on the skiing slope". I think we started walking and this was when I started transitioning into my next dream.

Dream 2:
I was shopping for shoes in a department store. I think I got there by walking with the girl from the earlier dream.  I wanted these blue boots but the guy who was running the place told me to try these gel-like shoes. They had laces made of rubber and they had hand sanitizer on the inside so whenever you tied your shoes your hands would get cleaned. The insoles were gel. The top of the shoes were like gel wire. 
I also wanted to get some water but the store manager wouldn't let me. He said the water store water was bad and I shouldn't drink it. The water came in these bottles that were like 3 feet tall and 1 foot wide. I remember finding some schematics on some old-looking parchment and thinking "I want to go normal prison not fancy prison where they keep the authors" (weird right). This is when I transition into the next dream.

Dream 3: 
I am at the prison. It is a large circle made up of like 20 basketball courts that were separated by chain fences that boxed in the court. The people playing basketball on my court were awful. I joined in the next game after theirs. The next thing I remember was being evacuated from the courts. These helicopters came by with long ropes hanging off of them. We grabbed on to the ropes and started flying away. There was this robotic type person who for some reason we dropped off the rope. When He hit the ground it was like a bomb went off. This is when I started to transition into the next dream. 

Dream 4:
I was going dragon hunting. It was like a meteor (or the guy/robot/beast we dropped from the earlier dream) hit the center of the city and it gave birth to dragons and dinosaurs. As I was walking around the perimeter of the city I could see immense bursts of fire coming down the streets from the center. I had to get out of the way and make cover. I dug a little hole and covered my back and legs with dirt and left my upper body out so that I could shoot my gun. Suddenly the immense bursts of fire stopped and a smaller (flame thrower size bursts of flame started coming up from behind the building i was in front of. Also, these little dinosaurs were starting to appear all around me. The bursts of flame were coming from a dragon that came around the building. I woke up before I could get killed by the dragon and dinosaurs. 

At this point I woke up and wrote down notes in my dream journal by my bed then I went back to sleep.

My next dream I've think I've had before but I can't remember when. I think it was a pretty long time ago.

There were 4 of us. We traveled through marshlands and each of us were on a kayak. We got to the end of the marsh and we had to get out of our kayaks. We had to go on our hands and feet for the rest of our journey. I was walking up this spiraling drain that  was made of stone but it was covered completely in vegetation. A animal popped up and started coming at me. I remember thinking "I'm not going to let it hit me AGAIN and make me lost a life". Apparently in my last dream I lost a life when it ran into me. I suppose I came pretty close to becoming lucid because I remember just thinking I would smack it off the drain and then I couldn't lose a life. I smacked the creature off to the side and all the other creatures that popped up.EDIT: When we got to the end of our journey, we arrived in this room. My english teacher was there. She gave us a grade on our journey. Each one of us got a different flavored bar of chocolate that we were supposed to give to some girls. I remember eating some salmon and ACTUALLY TASTING IT IN MY DREAM. My english teacher said that I smelled awful even though I was brushing when she said it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

wow man. That is so cool you remembered so many diverse dreams. You see how thinking about where you wanted to go took you there. 

I like how weird they all are. The shoes made me laugh.

A lot of my non-lucid dreams, are like that, I am doing something fast, moving fast, running, flying, driving, skydiving.

----------


## kidjordan

I wish I had more time to right down these dreams this morning but I didn't so here it goes.

Dream 1:
It was an important day. It was the last episode of a famous and popular Disney cartoon show that made the Disney people very rich. I was a member of the cast. After we (the cast) filmed the last episode (which I don't remember), we took a picture together. I remember the pose I took. In my right hand I held a basketball with the logo of the show facing outward. My head was tilted to the right and my left hand was up with a peace sign. After the picture I remember walking by the rich Disney people on my left. They were all very big, intimidating, and dressed in very expensive clothes. They were not the easy going people you expect to run Disney. When I had finished walking by all of them, I walked up to a huge movie projector screen. Every one had left the courtyard were the picture was taken. I was all alone watching the movie screen of the cartoon show. All of a sudden, one of the characters jumped out of the screen. He was a villain so I was in danger. I quickly ran and jumped at the screen. I crossed the portal and I was on the other side. Once you cross the portal you can never go back. I was safe from the villain on the cartoon side of the portal. I turned around and in front of me was this artificial pond (kinda like a swimming pool). It had japanese style housing surrounding it. There were these floating rocks in the pond and I started jumping from one to another. Then I saw a man and he started coming after me. I jumped in the pond and tried to hold my breath until he went away. He jumped in, came down and grabbed me. I woke up in the dream inside the japanese-style housing. Apparently it was his home. He came to me and told me that this cartoon world was dangerous and that I needed to start my training myself to hold my breath for long periods of time. He left and I went to explore the house. There was this long hallway with a door on the right and at the end the only direction you could go was left. I knew that some people were watching TV or something in the room to the left so I went into the door on the right. Inside the room were these two hot chicks that I was about to do when I woke up.  :Sad: 
I also remember that the dream before that was about basketball but I don't remember the dream. In the morning I did but now I don't.

----------


## kidjordan

I wish I had more time to right down these dreams this morning but I didn't so here it goes.

Dream 1:
It was an important day. It was the last episode of a famous and popular Disney cartoon show that made the Disney people very rich. I was a member of the cast. After we (the cast) filmed the last episode (which I don't remember), we took a picture together. I remember the pose I took. In my right hand I held a basketball with the logo of the show facing outward. My head was tilted to the right and my left hand was up with a peace sign. After the picture I remember walking by the rich Disney people on my left. They were all very big, intimidating, and dressed in very expensive clothes. They were not the easy going people you expect to run Disney. When I had finished walking by all of them, I walked up to a huge movie projector screen. Every one had left the courtyard were the picture was taken. I was all alone watching the movie screen of the cartoon show. All of a sudden, one of the characters jumped out of the screen. He was a villain so I was in danger. I quickly ran and jumped at the screen. I crossed the portal and I was on the other side. Once you cross the portal you can never go back. I was safe from the villain on the cartoon side of the portal. I turned around and in front of me was this artificial pond (kinda like a swimming pool). It had japanese style housing surrounding it. There were these floating rocks in the pond and I started jumping from one to another. Then I saw a man and he started coming after me. I jumped in the pond and tried to hold my breath until he went away. He jumped in, came down and grabbed me. I woke up in the dream inside the japanese-style housing. Apparently it was his home. He came to me and told me that this cartoon world was dangerous and that I needed to start my training myself to hold my breath for long periods of time. He left and I went to explore the house. There was this long hallway with a door on the right and at the end the only direction you could go was left. I knew that some people were watching TV or something in the room to the left so I went into the door on the right. Inside the room were these two hot chicks that I was about to do when I woke up.  :Sad: 
I also remember that the dream before that was about basketball but I don't remember the dream. In the morning I did but now I don't.

----------


## Baron Samedi

What did the villain look like? What did the other man look like? Were they thesame?

----------


## kidjordan

They didn't look anything alike. The villain was in red spandex with a yellow speedo on the outside. The man was black with dreads.

----------


## kidjordan

An alien invasion was coming. Earth first found out when a group of fighter jets was flying around and an alien air craft joined in their formation. The fighter jets were in a long line. The alien got in the line, right behind the lead jet. The jets were black and the alien ship was like a burning white color (like the sun in the middle of the sky). The lead jet tried to maneuver away from the alien ship but he ended up making all the other jets crash into each other because they had to follow the lead jets moves. The alien ship came down and splashed into the river in front of me. It got out and started attacking the people operating the defense turrets. 
The dream switches to a giant computer screen. There is an online meeting of world leaders. One by one the bars next to the leaders fill up all the way to the right and turn red meaning that they have waged war on the aliens.

Random dream fragment:
I walked into a bakery with my friend. Before I could even get in line I had eaten a loaf of bread. My friend was like "wow that was fast". This waitress lady came up to us and offered us a small slice of bread and milk to dip it in. I dipped my bread and the milk and I remember the vividness of the bread. I could see where the bread had been in the milk and where it hadn't. I could see the texture of the bread.

----------


## Baron Samedi

The first dream gave me chills. 

So what did bread taste like?

----------


## kidjordan

I don't remember actually eating the bread.

----------


## kidjordan

Dream 1:
There was this race I was in. There were these big wooden towers that were kinda like picnic tables stacked on top of each other. You had to jump from tower to tower. If you fell you would go from the top floor of the tabletowers to the next lowest floor. Once you got to the very bottom, if you missed you would end up in the mud. Once you were in the mud you could get back up but you were more likely to slip and slide around when you were jumping from table to table. Once you got to the end you were supposed to turn around and go back the way you came. Once you got back to the very beginning, you had to walk on a bridge of wooden boards that was very skinny so that it would be pretty easy too fall. At the other end of the bridge was this hut. There was another way to get into the hut. There was this building to the right of the beginning. It had a bridge that was easier to use to get to the hut. The problem was that you had to either A.) Jump like 8 feet forward to grab a wooden board that was going straight up. Once you grabbed it you would have to climb up it and then at the top there was another narrow bridge you had to cross to get to the building. B.) Once you got to the end of the course, instead of turning around and going the way you came, you could run though the mud to the building. I ended up running through the mud to the building and then I don't remember the rest.
Dream 2:EXPLOSION part 2
[COLOR="Red"]There was a bomb that was about to go off. The person who set the bomb said that he would pick me and my two other friends up before he left so we could escape. He ended up driving away and left us there. However, ran into a tree that was laying across the road. So when he was stopped I jumped into the back of the jeep. I don't think he noticed or cared because he had to get out of there before the bomb went off. He turned the other way and started driving as fast as he could. There was a flimsy house in front of us. Behind the house were these two big trucks that were loaded with gasoline. I saw the gasoline trucks; he didn't. I jumped out of the car right as he was about to run into the gasoline trucks. I laid flat against the ground and hoped that the explosions wouldn't kill me. The first explosion was like a big blast of air that went over me and the second one was the same only a few seconds after the fist one. When I got up I was ecstatic. I had just survive two explosions. I started running around like basketball players do when they hit game winning shots. I started dancing and then I woke up. 
Explosion part 1. 
I was a secret agent. I don't remember what my mission was but these two people caught me. They buried me in the snow so I couldn't escape but gave me a heater so I wouldn't die. I was buried in the back yard of a house. The next thing I remember was that one of the guys who had buried me had set the bomb and was escaping.

----------


## kidjordan

I had a lucid last night! It might be due to the fact that I took a melatonin before I went to bed. I woke up in the middle of a dream, got up, walked around, and went back to sleep and then I had a lucid dream, when I woke back up it had only been about 90 minutes. 
Dream 1 (non-lucid)
I was in gym class and the coach was being really mean. He made us do this drill where we would have to run and purposefully trip ourselves and fall flat on our faces. 
I also remember that before the teacher came all the kids were having a lot of fun. It was like a party. My friend was talking to this girl so I came up to them and said "wasup K". Then I started flirting with the girl and when she left after we had had a nice conversation I said to my friend "sorry I messed that up for you". 
Dream Part 2 (lucid)
The next thing I remember I was in the hang out room. The gym teacher came at us and was like "you are in trouble you are supposed to be in the gym". While we were walking back to the gym I got really angry at my gym teacher and I realized that it was a dream and I didn't have to listen to him. I thought to myself "I don't have to go get revenge on the gym coach I could go somewhere else entirely". After that I kinda changed the scenery around me really quickly to somewhere else and then I changed it back and kept on walking. I teleported to the gym so i could get there a few seconds quicker than by walking. I saw my gym teacher and I don't remember what I did but he didn't bother me anymore. The next thing I did was i told all the other kids in the PE class that they didn't have to do what the teacher told them to. I went to the weight room to test out my levitation powers. I did bicep curls with my right arm except as move my arm up and down the entire machine moved without me having to touch it. I then did the same thing with my left arm. Basically I was going through the motions of actual lifts. I tried to lift the heaviest thing in the room and I did. After I did, this kid said to me "you didn't/couldn't have lifted those because those are ancient mexican gods". I was confused because I did just lift those and he was saying it in a pretty matter-of-fact way. I walked back the way I came and the kids who I had freed were cheering me on. The next thing I remember I was walking through the locker room and one of the basketball coaches said to me "how did you do so well in that basketball game?" and I said "I was dreaming". He looked at me kinda strange and then walked away. Apparently I must have played a basketball game but I don't remember it. I think I lost lucidity around here and I got a basketball and started doing some fun drills with it. 

Fragment: I remember thinking "c'mon! why do we have to keep these idiots" and the people we were "keeping" were these two guy covered in blood that gave me the creeps.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Awesome! How did you change the scene?  What did you change it to?

Ancient Mexican gods. Pretty badass.  Good job surviving the bombs.

----------


## kidjordan

I kinda made the walls around me transparent first (like I was inside a bluebrint for the school) Then It was like I was changing my surroundings into somewhere entirely different. I can't really describe it because It only lasted about 1 second.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I kinda made the walls around me transparent first (like I was inside a bluebrint for the school) Then It was like I was changing my surroundings into somewhere entirely different. I can't really describe it because It only lasted about 1 second.



Cool! That is a sick skill.

----------


## kidjordan

I haven't been able to remember any dreams for a long time so I feel I need to right down this fragment to start jogging my memory. 

Dream Fragment:
I had a rap battle with the beastie boys and the better we rapped the more this picture moved.

----------


## kidjordan

I had a lot of dreams last night but I don't really remember what order they came in. 

Dream1:
I had a dream about call of duty. I was playing special ops with my friends and we had to retrieve a special gun. The reason we needed the gun only made sense unless you had played campaign mode. I had completed campaign, but my friends hadn't so they were complaining. I remember retrieving the gun. 
I was watching myself kill someone through their eyes. They were looking down the scope of their gun and pointing at a window on the right. I ran in through the door on the left and knifed him before he could adjust his gun. Then I used the gun I retrieved earlier and shot at a helicopter above me.

Dream2: 
I was in the city. There was a billboard of this girl I know. She was in a blue dress. I went to this cafe with a friend of mine (not a real person but he was my friend in the dream). My mom was also at the cafe. 

Dream3:
I was a sniper. I was hiding behind a very small piece of cover. I don't remember what I was aiming at. 
In the same dream landscape I stopped being a sniper. To my left was my high school. The building was the same except I was in the middle of no where. It was just a hilly field of grass. Below my high school was a cave. I went there and I found my friends there. We had graduated from high school and now we were free to do whatever we wanted. One of my friends commented that I wasn't muscular and I said to him I could always lift weights at the high school. My friends and I left the cave and walked around barefoot. We started walking on rocks and I didn't want to but they wouldn't stop so I just left and then I woke up.

----------


## kidjordan

I had a lot of dreams last night but I don't really remember what order they came in. 

Dream1:
I had a dream about call of duty. I was playing special ops with my friends and we had to retrieve a special gun. The reason we needed the gun only made sense unless you had played campaign mode. I had completed campaign, but my friends hadn't so they were complaining. I remember retrieving the gun. 
I was watching myself kill someone through their eyes. They were looking down the scope of their gun and pointing at a window on the right. I ran in through the door on the left and knifed him before he could adjust his gun. Then I used the gun I retrieved earlier and shot at a helicopter above me.

Dream2: 
I was in the city. There was a billboard of this girl I know. She was in a blue dress. I went to this cafe with a friend of mine (not a real person but he was my friend in the dream). My mom was also at the cafe. 

Dream3:
I was a sniper. I was hiding behind a very small piece of cover. I don't remember what I was aiming at. 
In the same dream landscape I stopped being a sniper. To my left was my high school. The building was the same except I was in the middle of no where. It was just a hilly field of grass. Below my high school was a cave. I went there and I found my friends there. We had graduated from high school and now we were free to do whatever we wanted. One of my friends commented that I wasn't muscular and I said to him I could always lift weights at the high school. My friends and I left the cave and walked around barefoot. We started walking on rocks and I didn't want to but they wouldn't stop so I just left and then I woke up.

Dream 4:
My friend was training for basketball by doing this weird basketball drill where he would kick these medicine balls that were attached to elastic straps so they would bounce back and then he would kick them again.

----------


## kidjordan

I was in middle school again. I had a different mindset however. I was looking at middle school through the perspective I had gained from being in high school.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I was in middle school again. I had a different mindset however. I was looking at middle school through the perspective I had gained from being in high school.



tell us more.

----------


## kidjordan

I was more shy in middle school so I wouldn't feel very comfortable around people I didn't know very well. Now I am more comfortable talking to just about anyone. In the dream I was just hanging out with people I didn't in middle school.

----------


## kidjordan

Dream1: I was making a movie or a TV show or something. This one person had to leave the show for some reason but she did not want to leave. She kept whining and complaining about how she didn't want to leave. Sorry for the lack of details.

----------


## kidjordan

Dream1: I think this could be a pre cognitive dream. I saw my parents getting into a disagreement over what what would be too warm or too cold to wear in the weather outisde. 

Dream2: I had a false awakening. I woke up in my room and I noticed that the lights weren't on outside my room which meant my mom wasn't awake yet (which she was supposed to be). I went up to her room and told she had to get up if I was going to make it to practice on time. She told me to go away and make my own eggs (normally she cooks eggs for my breakfast). 

Dream3: I was in a sunny place with green grass. It was windy and bright. There was a grill that my mom was using to cook eggs. I took the eggs went to sit down at this table. I put some spices on the eggs and began to eat.

Dream4: I was in a car race. There were 3 stages. At the end of the first stage I was in 1st place. We took a break in between stages. They started the second stage before I was ready and I lost a little bit of my lead. Then the road turned into a bridge and I drove off of it (like in mario cart). I kept falling off the bridge and then respawning on the road. I ended up losing the race. Then It was many many years later. I had moved to a farm. I think I was showing my son a video of my racing days. 

Dream5: It was the first day back to school after winter break. I was in my History teacher's class which was were I normally was during the first semester. I forgot that I had a new schedule. There was more to this dream I just don't remember anymore.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I was more shy in middle school so I wouldn't feel very comfortable around people I didn't know very well. Now I am more comfortable talking to just about anyone. In the dream I was just hanging out with people I didn't in middle school.



that's cool!





> Dream1: I was making a movie or a TV show or something. This one person had to leave the show for some reason but she did not want to leave. She kept whining and complaining about how she didn't want to leave. Sorry for the lack of details.



Don't apologize!

That's funny that you kept respawning like that. Tell us about the car.

----------


## kidjordan

I don't remember much about the car other than that it was black and it was a race car.

----------


## kidjordan

I was in a classroom. I think it was a drivers ed class. I remember that there were three people named Sam sitting desks right behind each other. I left the classroom and then I was driving the car. I had two options go left and take the normal driving course or go right and do something different. I went left several times and each time I finished a new person would enter the passenger seat. One time I decided to go right. I ended up hitting these old people's car head on but we were going so slow (we were in a parking lot) that it didn't matter. I ended up at an indoor tennis court. I used to be pretty good at tennis but I haven't played in a long time. I grabbed a racket that looked like a racquet ball racket and was blue with a black handle. I started to remember how to play tennis. However, the person I was playing with was getting fed up with waiting on me to remember. At this point I woke up.

----------


## kidjordan

this is another call of duty dream. I was in a map that doesn't exist. It was sandy on the ground like in the map "afgan" in modern warfare 2. there were many buildings all around. I found a place to camp out in. It's hard to describe because I don't think the structure exists in real life. Anyway, I just camped there with my friend and got a huge kill streak. I remember shooting down a harrier with a stinger. I also remember knifing this guy right as I turned around because I thought there was someone behind me. 

I was in a church. I remember the church lady dismissed us to go play. There was a pool and computers to play with. I tried to swim over to a computer before someone else got to it but this kid cut me off at the last second. He started playing this game that I watched for a little while. It had something to do with infinity and I said nothing is infinite. The boy said that there was infinity. I said that if there was such thing as infinity a computer could definitely no simulate it. After that I remember doing these challenging games with two of my friends. One of the games was kinda like Tetris. All the other games I don't remember. When we were finished with the games, the church lady told us that we did excellent on them. She seemed really excited like acing these game was a BIG deal. I think she promoted us in the church. I remember walking with my friends down this big hall with a wide red carpet and saying something along the lines of "who would have thought that by the end of the day we would be in a church". I think I said this because we were originally just walking down a city street.

----------


## kidjordan

I'm frustrated. I am really busy in the morning so I don't have time to write down my whole dream. I usually just write a few words in my dream journal. When I get back home I can't remember the dream. For example, today I wrote in my dream journal: futuristic apartment and late for basketball. I don't know what the heck happened in the dream or whether it was one or two dreams.

----------


## kidjordan

Dream1:This dream didn't occur very vividly. I was in an outside wooden patio. It was nighttime on Valentines day. One of my intelligent friends was talking to his girlfriend. He told her that in middle school he used to study for his tests and care about his grades. Now that he's in high school he has a different perspective on things. 

Dream2: My basketball team was playing against a Catholic School. The halftime score was 34-35 and we were down. I remember thinking to myself "I should just go out there and score 20 points like I did in middle school". The next part is kinda fuzzy. I think I was sitting down in a chair tying my shoes and this old lady wanted me to get out of the chair. I said buzz off I'm tying my shoes. I think we might have gotten into a verbal fight. I wrote in my dream journal "the dance" but I have no idea what that means now.

----------


## kidjordan

I was on a roadtrip. I had a device which was shaped like a silver rectangle. It had a screen in the top left corner and it was a portable ps3 with internet access. I think we stopped at a gas station and when I got back in the backseat (behind the driver's seat) I began to play my game again.
I was sucked into the game. My dream perspective shifted from 3rd person watching myself (holding the silver rectangle) to playing the game. It was like call of duty. I had a defective shotgun that wouldn't fire when I pulled the trigger. I switched classes and then I didn't have that problem anymore. I remember seeing a girl in the game with some tight pants on. This is where the dream ceased to be like call of duty. I was in a gang. Morpheus was at the head of the gang. He said we needed to purge some members. He had us get in a line that was facing him. One by one he sicked this thing that I remember calling a bear but it would dissolve you into dust if you weren't mentally strong enough. You would look the bear in the eye and if you didn't pass the test you were turned to dust. I never actually saw the bear because I had the bear's or morpheus's perspective (I was looking at the people). 

Dream2:
This guy asked me if he could dance with this girl (I don't know why). I said sure and the next thing I know he's kidnapped her.We go looking for her and we find this locked door and somehow get inside. We kinda forget about finding the kidnapped girl. There is a computer in the room. On it we can change our grades in all of our classes. We try to and an alarm sounds and the computer asks us for the password. We find a piece of paper on the ground with the password on it. We plug it in and then change our grades. We decided that we should post a sentry at the door where we snuck in. I went to the door and my dog ran out. This was bad news. I took a step outside the doorway and all these people were there. One of them had a dog that looked just like my dog except it had blue hair on its back. I said that it was my dog and that she had just spraypainted his back blue. I wake up at this point.

----------


## kidjordan

The dream journal by my bed says: Environmentalist turned into NBA dancer (unintelligible scrible) on to was shooting jackals and grunts. moved yellow liquid race at the end. 
What I remember is the having a sniper rifle and a motorcycle. There were two lines of jackals and grunts (from halo) driving on motorcycles down the road at me. I was going to try to drive my motorcycle in between the two lines and kill all of them in the process by shooting them with my sniper rifle while on the motorcycle. I would try to pick a few off then drive into the middle of them and then shoot left and right trying to no-scope them. Each time I died I responded to the same point. I kept trying to kill them until I woke up. 

Fragment: I know that the yellow liquid I was talking about were the yellow lifepacks from bioshock.

----------


## kidjordan

Dream1: I was playing basketball against a little kid with this beach ball. He would just tackle me to try to get the ball.

Dream2: There was this basketball goal that was hanging from a wall. It was smaller than a normal goal and was like 40 feet high instead of 10. I kept trying to make a basket but it was impossible.

----------


## kidjordan

I don't remember what order the events in this dream occur. 

Someone kidnapped someone. I tried to rescue her but I couldn't figure out where they took her after they drove off in a car. The next day i realized that they had used a train to move her. I started to walk to the train station when I got stuck in a gutter full of snow. It was like quicksand. There were these statues walking around. They were giant statues either covering their eyes or their genitalia or both with their hands. There was a smaller statue that wasn't. She was just walking around like a normal person. I asked her to help me out. She walked over to me but by the time she got to where I was I had pulled myself out. 

I was at this mansion/mall. There was merchandise for my school's basketball team everywhere. There was this giant theater.
I got kidnapped but someone found me and saved me.
I was watching a movie and my friend came out of no where and he said he had just escaped.
My head basketball coach started to rap and tell stories about his childhood. 
there were girls in the theater as well as the guys on the bball team.

----------


## kidjordan

I played a basketball game on a full court in a video arcade. I remember that the arcade's exit was like an entire wall of clear glass doors. 
Fragment: I got this girl's phone #.

----------


## kidjordan

There was ALOT more to this dream but I forgot to set my alarm so wwhen I woke up I had to run out of my house.

I remember that I shot a guy with a pistol in my left hand. He didn't die he just stood there as if I'd hit him with a wad of paper. Then I took out my other pistol in my right hand and shot him with both at the same time. He did a lightning quick move where he caught one of the bullets with his hand. I have a vivid picture in my mind of his hand and there being a blunt bullet in his hand. He said I had 20 minutes to run and then he would come and kill me.

----------


## kidjordan

I was going to WILD but I canceled my early alarm because I didn't fall asleep until 3 AM 
 :Sad:

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I don't remember what order the events in this dream occur. 
> 
> Someone kidnapped someone. I tried to rescue her but I couldn't figure out where they took her after they drove off in a car. The next day i realized that they had used a train to move her. I started to walk to the train station when I got stuck in a gutter full of snow. It was like quicksand. There were these statues walking around. They were giant statues either covering their eyes or their genitalia or both with their hands. There was a smaller statue that wasn't. She was just walking around like a normal person. I asked her to help me out. She walked over to me but by the time she got to where I was I had pulled myself out. 
> 
> I was at this mansion/mall. There was merchandise for my school's basketball team everywhere. There was this giant theater.
> I got kidnapped but someone found me and saved me.
> I was watching a movie and my friend came out of no where and he said he had just escaped.
> My head basketball coach started to rap and tell stories about his childhood. 
> there were girls in the theater as well as the guys on the bball team.







> There was ALOT more to this dream but I forgot to set my alarm so wwhen I woke up I had to run out of my house.
> 
> I remember that I shot a guy with a pistol in my left hand. He didn't die he just stood there as if I'd hit him with a wad of paper. Then I took out my other pistol in my right hand and shot him with both at the same time. He did a lightning quick move where he caught one of the bullets with his hand. I have a vivid picture in my mind of his hand and there being a blunt bullet in his hand. He said I had 20 minutes to run and then he would come and kill me.



Man, your dreams are getting intense!





> I was going to WILD but I canceled my early alarm because I didn't fall asleep until 3 AM



Aw man, that sucks. I thought you had a hard time staying awake! Do a Reality Check!

----------


## kidjordan

I mean I never fell asleep the first time. I tried to fall asleep at like 10:30 but I didn't fall asleep until 3

----------


## kidjordan

I was on top of a blue bus. It was driving away from my school. It had already dropped off the other kids and it was continuing to speed away from the school. I yelled "STOP" but the bus kept on going. There was a pole sticking out of the top of the bus (like a flag pole). I don't know what it was for possibly for holding onto so you didn't fall off the top of the bus. I started pulling on it. It came out of the bus and I used it to smash the bus where the driver was sitting. Once I smashed that part of the bus it started to slow down. I got off the bus and a probation officer was waiting for me. She was a black woman in a green uniform. I told her that I forgot my bottle of Listerine mouthwash on the top of the bus and I went to go get it. Once I got it she wasn't looking so I snuck behind a building and got away. 

I watched as a man mowed a lawn. I said "stop mowing that lawn". He did. I pulled out the listerine from my pocket and poured some on the lawn. All the uncut grass died. In fact, there was like a tiny wave of watching the listerine swarm over the grass like locust and kill the grass. The problem was that the listerine wave went from the grass and into the garden and it made the sunflowers wilt. 

There was also a scene where I think my dog was attacking someone. I was throwing listerine on him so it would sort of dissolve him like a swarm of locust. The listerine would go from the guy and spill onto my dog. After we had stopped fighting the guy, (I don't know if we had killed him or what) my dog's hair had changed color from the listerine. Thankfully, he was unharmed.

NOTES: The reason I am dreaming about listerine is because I went to the dentist recently and he said if I didn't start using it I would probably get a cavity. I think these dreams may be a way of telling me that the listerine is poison and its killing me like it killed the sunflower. 

ALSO: In real life my dog is a tiny black and white shitzu. In this dream, he was like a big brown dog and when his hair changed color it was more white with golden tinges but still much larger than he is in real life.

----------


## kidjordan

I would like to note that I have started to try to WILD and everything up to this point was just me keeping a journal in attempt to improve my recall. So far In my brief quest I have found that I do not have a consistent sleep schedule which many tutorials say is an important thing to have. Right now I am going to get my sleep schedule more regular and then I will attempt another WILD.

----------


## kidjordan

I was walking down a road with my friend. We were walking towards school and there was a big spanish exam. As we were walking a started to skip because I was feeling great. The problem was we were taking the road that he usually takes to school so I didn't know the way. I felt that if I skipped to fast I would lose him and never get to school. Then I saw two of my other friends on the road except they were riding bikes. Somehow, I conjured up bikes (not on purpose) and then the friend I was originally walking with and I rode bikes the rest of the way. There was a very steep incline and we both raced down it. There were light posts ahead of us and we would grab onto them and swing around them. The end of the road seemed REALLY familiar to me. It was a green hill that stretched to the left and right of me forever. It wasn't very tall though. There was a road built onto the outside of the hill.

I was flying in a small plane. The pilot fell asleep or something and Daphne from Scooby Doo took the wheel. She wan't doing very good so I took the wheel. I was flying the plane trying to avoid all sorts of things. Not too low or I'd hit the houses. Not too high or I'd hit the telephone wires. Eventually I flew out of the urban area and Into a redwood forrest. The branches only allowed a little gap between them that I had to fly through. I was learning how to steer the airplane really well to get through all these branches. I got through the forrest and landed my plane. 

I was at school. There were advertisements everywhere. The kids got rewarded for advertising. What they would do is they would step in these things which were like photobooths in the wall. They would advertise in them and get paid. FRAGMENT: I was leaving the school and someone was trying to say something in spanish (not to me just conversing with her friend) and she couldn't say it right and I could which made me proud. 

I was playing a board game. The board game had a house I was trying to defend. There were these roads to the house were my enemies could get there. I had to set up defenses along these roads to protect the house. A ninja got to the front door and was trying to pick the front lock before I cheated by picking him up and throwing him across the room. There was this one part were one of my robots defeated an enemy and was pictured holding the enemies corpse for an advertisement. 

I was in my friend's neighborhood. The roads had frozen over completely. You could iceskate on them. I was walking around when I UPS truck came by and I had to get out of the way. I ran to my friends front lawn. The UPS truck pulled into the driveway and the guy went to the front door but instead of my friend answering the door it was... "REGGIE MILLER". When the UPS guy asked him for his name he said reggie miller and the UPS guy didn't really realize it though. A few second later he was like "wait a second... It really is reggie miller". They started talking about the COLTS and how they are going to win the SUPERBOWL!!!!!!

----------


## kidjordan

The first part of this dream takes place in a desert setting. The building I'm walking on is made of one big golden sand colored rock. 

I'm on the phone with one of my friends. She says she just got done with swim practice. I didn't find it strange even though she's not on the swim team (during the dream I thought she was). Suddenly, I was transported to a San Diego beach. My friend was there along with her swim coach. My mom and grandma were also there. I went up to them (my mom and grandma) and asked them what was going on and why they were here. They said that there had just been a bunch of girls wearing bikini's running through the water like in a marathon (I just missed it). Apparantly my friend was a part of the run. My mom and grandma were here on vacation. I asked them how long they've been here without me and they said 2 or 3 days. I was a little mad that they left me in the place mentioned earlier(golden sand rock place) and left without me to come to San Diego. Suddenly, a ton of people I knew came onto the beach. They were setting up for some performance. Out of nowhere, huge stadium bleachers appeared and my friends were performing their skits or acts. One of the acts was my friend SR dancing. He asked me to join his group right as he was about to perform. He was the lead dancer and I was basically a back up dancer that didn't know what to do. I remember that all the backup dancers were wearing black and SR was wearing white. The crowd did not like our dance at all for some reason. Another skit was my friend A's movie. He asked me to be in the movie even though I had didn't even know what I was doing. I didn't even know my lines. We were in a castle and my lines where written on the tile of the castle. The handwriting was poor so I looked stupid while I was reading from the wall or the floor or wherever the lines might be. We came to a party and It was my friend W's party. Eventually there was this scene where someone came outside the castle and there was a swarm of electric beetles outside. They were clustered around a fountain. He fed them this green goup (consistency of shampoo) that came out of a a weird and ornate silver flask. He came back into the house and then all the beetles who weren't at the fountain before rushed at it . I found a dead beetle inside the house and a took him apart and it had batteries in it.
 I became semi lucid I was playing bball at the castle and I was rebounding for W as he shot. I could control whether he hit or missed with my mind. This worked for a long time but eventually it failed. I wasn't entirely lucid. I knew this was a dream and that I could control certain things but it wasn't like I was thinking to myself. Also my mind control powers over the ball failed at one point which was strange.

I'm kinda getting a feel for WILDs and DEILDs which is good.

----------


## Baron Samedi

wow. good job on the recall and the TK! you know, I made robot beetles in my robot workshop, in dreams!

----------


## kidjordan

I was an adult at a play ground. There were little kids all around me playing games. There was one kid who kept throwing balloons around. I walked around and then I ran into one of my old friends. The weird thing was that this wasn't my old friend. It was a hologram of him. In real life is name is D but in this dream he said his name was D 2000 which meant it was a hologram of him in the year 2000. 

I was setting up a ping pong table. There were two other guys in the room. One started talking about nuclear energy and then the other one joined in and told about a huge explosion. He said that everyone who survived the blast had to do immoral things to keep surviving but that they weren't bad people they were just trying to survive.

----------


## kidjordan

was in the woods. It was winter so the trees and ground were covered in snow. I remember shooting arrows at someone. 

Shape shifter car chase
I was a shapeshifter. I was at an airport and the police were after me. I ran around a corner so they couldn't see me then I shapeshifted into a random civilian. I walked back to where the police were. I was literally right next to them and they didn't know who I was. I forget what happened in between these two parts but somehow they figured out who I was and started chasing me. They caught up with me at the end of the car chase but there was a pencil factory at the side of the road . 

Dreamsign: Racing/being chased


My History teacher assigned our class to read what he called Don'Quixote. In the dream the book looked really weird. It looked like a stack of books glued together with the bigger books on the bottom and the smaller books on top. The top book was full of pictures. Anyway, my teacher was in an outrage about how hard this book would be for us to read. He said it was ridiculously hard to understand but very important that we read it. I told him I had a friend N who read it in Spanish before it was translated to English for our class (I actually do). 

Drones
I was being chased by these mindless drones. Somehow I escaped the masses of them and snuck into this big outside tent. I climbed to the top of the inside of the tent and drone came and dropped on top of it and killed it. Somehow I stopped being chased and I wound up in a huge party on the beach.

Dreamsign: Racing/being chased

----------


## kidjordan

I was in a minivan on the highway. The highway was full of people who were roller skating or riding bikes. I decided to get out of the mini van and ride my bike. There was a huge clump of bikers like at the start of the tour de France. Eventually the crowd thinned out and I was going down this really steep and bumpy hill. I made it to the bottom by fling of a bump and landing. At the bottom there was this biker boot camp. We had races (!) where we would go a line about 60 feet away and then turn around and come back to where we started and keep going and going.

Dreamsign: Racing.

----------


## kidjordan

WARNING: WALL OF TEXT COMING
There is this rule that older and supposedly wiser people have to be paired up with younger, more energetic yet less wise teenagers. The first group was a group of two old people and two young people. They got onto these miniature boats about the size of a bumper car. The boats basically did nothing but move around as the group talked. When the group got off the boats, the older two were surprised at how wise the young group was. There was a very dramatic scene in which someone (not sure whether young or old) was telling the secret of life (WHICH I NOW FORGET!). 
Now I was the Disney character Jimminy Cricket. I got paired up with the author who created me (Walt Disney but in the dream I never thought of his name). He said that for our journey we would need a slingshot. So a while later, Me, Walt Disney, and two other guys met up outside of a forrest area. We were going on a hike and we all had our slingshots (which we never used). So the first part of our journey we walked through this really tall grass. There were skunks in the grass so you had to watch where you were going or you might get sprayed. After a while we came to the forrest in which there were HUGE trees that I thought would fall on us. Everyone else was pretty calm but I was not happy around these trees. We eventually came to my high school building. The difference was that the building was on an entirely different plot of land. It was in the middle of nowhere by a forrest. We started walking around and we found these hollow trees. They would be completely harmless if they fell on me so I felt assured. The only bad thing was that if they fell on you it would be pretty embarrassing. So we come to the other side of the school and instead of trees being everywhere, there is a huge wide open space. It's like we are at the edge of the world and the school is the ledge. One guy in our group said we should take a picture of the school on this end because all trees weren't in the way like they were at the far end of the school. This guy had like 3 back packs on at the same time. There was a sharp man-made drop off. Below us there was a concrete stage about the size of 3 basketball courts. It was 100 feet below us and the guy with 3 back packs jumped down 100 feet, did an action roll at the bottom and was just fine. I was like WOW how is he even alive. Apparently everyone else knew something I didn't. We were on a whole different planet with completely different gravity. The other guys in the group were completely comfortable and jumped off the ledge and glided down as if they were flying. I was like a little kid on the high dive who was scared to jump. Eventually the guys came back up and were trying to encourage me to jump. On the other side of the ledge (to our right). There was a group of hostile people. Everyone who was trying to help me got really serious all of a sudden. We all jumped down and got in a fight on the stage. The hostile group that was fighting us were these huge body builder guys. However, we came from a planet with a higher gravity so we were smaller but stronger. They justified fighting us because they said they were smarter. Their teacher swooped in from above and yelled at them for being so stupid. They weren't actually smart they were just taking easier classes. The teacher laid out a document which laid out the values of the school. 
1. Accept you fellow human 
2. Have a sense of "HUA!!!" (Basically go for it) (Just do it) (this applies to when I was scared to jump. I am supposed to just say "HUA!!" and go for it)

----------


## kidjordan

I'm in my school. There is a male model posing in the front entrance. An artsy person walks buy him and scribbles a drawing on a piece of paper. The model is intrigued by the drawing and starts to walk with him. The guy keeps scribbling drawings and showing them to the model. He then asks the model "don't you get tired at looking at all these different things". The artist was referring to the drawings and how the model got tired of looking at them after a short while even though they were beautifully drawn. The model though he was talking about girls because like the drawings, the male model went from woman to woman pretty quickly too. Pretty strange subconscious comparison of women to art. Now I walk into the school with my arm around my new girlfriend. I'm walking to class and my friends were heckling me for "parading" around with my girlfriend. We depart and I go to my spanish class. I get in right as the bell rings and am applauded for making it in without getting a tardy. {SIDE NOTE} the bell sounded differently than it normally does. It was a duller and lower sound. So as I am being applauded, someone accuses me that I wouldn't have been so close to being late if I hadn't been "parading" around with my girlfriend. He was being an ass so I ignored him. As everyone was talking. The noise was really weird. It was like the noise was echoing and reverberating. My teacher somehow deduced that we were locked into the school with an air tight seal and that because the school was air tight the sound was messed up. Well this caused a panic. We were locked in a school with a limited amount of oxygen. Everyone in the entire school started running around. I started trying to climb a staircase so that I could break free and get some air on the roof. As I was climbing I found a window and I punched it to break the seal and let oxygen back into the school. Right as I punched the window the sun was rising. It was a BEAUTIFUL sunrise. Like a stereotypical Lion King sunrise. I began to sing the Lion King song. A Huge giraffe raised up in front of us. The spots on the giraffe were reflected into the sky. So there were spots in the sky coming from this HUGE giraffe. 

and yes I go to school before the sunrises

----------


## Baron Samedi

What a cool dream.  If you have a hot girlfriend, you should be proud.  Screw those jealous people.

----------


## kidjordan

I was skiing down an incline that was practically straight down. To keep from dying I kept  grabbing the trees surrounding me so that I would slow down. Once I made it out of the really steep part of the slope the trees also disappeared and I was in an Olympic race. Somehow I went from skiing to biking because at the end of the race I found out that Lance Armstrong came in 4th place.

----------


## kidjordan

I dreamt that I was an assassin. I was Huge boulder with a tunnel drilled through it. On the other side of the tunnel was my target. I turned the corner with my pistol but right as I turned I was ambushed. They were waiting for me. A metal screen was dropping to prevent me from getting to my target. Underneath the screen was a little machine with a machine gun on top that was shooting at me.

I had a false awakening as well. When false awoke I looked at the clock and it said 10:35. I thought to myself "Dang. I'm supposed to be at practice by 10. Then I realized that it was a dream because I had set my alarm the night before and it would have woken me up. Then I decided to go back to bed because it wasn't time to get up yet

----------


## kidjordan

Alien Spaceship:
This dream starts out in a factory in the interior of the spaceship. They are manufacturing "Stewie" dolls from family guy. They put all the dolls in white, plastic, trashbags and move them to the surface of the spaceship. There were some people in the factory who were trying to escape to the surface (I don't know who they were maybe factory workers). One guy jumped into a trashbag of dolls but as tey were taking the bag up the stairs to the surface the bag was heavier than normal so they discovered him. I somehow managed to sneak my way to the surface without getting caught. Once at the surface, everyone was justsitting around lackadaisically. They were all watching a movie on a huge IMAX screen that seemed to engulf the spacehip. Everyone kept talking about how they were trying to destroy the IPOD by having everyone come here instead of buying one. Eventually everyone had to leave the ship because economically the spaceship was losing to the IPOD. 

Alien attack:
I was at the top of a platform and there were two aliens at the bottom who were trying to kill me. I had 3 knives at the top of the platform so I could attempt to kill them by throwing the knives at them. From across the street I heard a different alien yell "I would kill to be in your place. Those aliens need to die and you are the only one who can do it". The aliens were hiding underneath the platform so I could  not get a clear shot at them. I hung from the platform with one arm and with the other I was trying to throw a knife at them but it didn't work.

----------


## kidjordan

*A Criminal Breaks into a School with and is armed with a gun*
This scenario plays over in my head over and over except each time a different possibility is played out. One time we all hide under our desks so he can't see us if he peers through a window. One time we all line up right in front of the window with smiles on our faces and signs that say "please don't kill us". One time I am the killers accomplice and I help him get in.  

I think this dream has to do with the thought process I've been using recently. I am trying to write an essay for English class and to do it I have been going over the book from every single character's perspective.

*car accident*
There is a car tire that this person in front of me has. He/she throws it into the middle of the street and a car hits it and flips. 

Pretty random dream if you ask me.

----------


## kidjordan

I was about to do this girl when I thought too myself "I'm getting too lucky here" and I became lucid. Then I felt like I had immediately woken up from my lucid. BUT it was a false awakening. My entire family came into my room to wake me up. As I turned my dream body to tell them to go away my actual body also moved and I woke up. I AM SO PISSED I MISSED A PERFECT OPPORTUNITY TO BECOME LUCID FOR AN EXTENDED PERIOD OF TIME. Also, it's pretty sad what my dream sign was. 

THERAPEUTIC TABLE:
I'm getting a massage and I'm only in my underwear. Pretty awkward situation for me because I'm covered in oil and there are a ton of people around me including this red headed kid in a blue shirt that couldn't have been older than 12. I actually don't get to just lay down. For some reason, I am forced to put my legs up on the massage table and have my arms on the ground in pushup position. In real life this would be ridiculously hard to do for an extended period of time. When the "therapeutic" massage was over a girl from school, S, came over to the store with her mom and I had to make light conversation with them while I was wearing nothing but boxers and was covered in oil.

----------


## kidjordan

Jedi:
This dream felt just like a video game and I had some ridiculous powers in this dream. I had Jedi force powers, flying powers, and missiles. My mission was to attack this well guarded thing at the end of a long pier. I started off walking along the peer and either using force powers, or just punching them to neutralize them. Once, I encountered two droidekas (those robots from starwars with machine-gun lasers and force fields). I used my force powers and bypassed their force shields and then I crushed them like a soda can. I started encountering resistance from above me so I flew in the air. There were way to many enemies to neutralize so I decided to fly past most of them instead of neutralize them 1 by 1. When I got to the end of the peer I fired a few missiles at my objective and went then flew as quickly as I could to get away. I was being chased and people were firing cannon balls at me. I was flying so fast that once I flew past a bullet that was being shot at me. Eventually I made it to the safe zone. The safe zone was surrounded by clouds and inside were these floating roads with coins on them. I got to a saVe zone and saved the game so I wouldn't lose any progress. 

Soldier:
I was in a different video game. This time I was a Russian and I was supposed to kill the Germans. I found a group of Germans in a sort of defunct colosseum. I was at an opening in a wall where they couldn't see me but I could fire at them. So I opened fire and killed as many Germans as I could. It was very much like a video game because the German commanders announced they would retaliate in 10 seconds so I kept firing for those 10 seconds and then a wave of German soldiers came rushing out of the colosseum. I fired at them as I was running away. Eventually I came to a wall with 3 Germans on top. They tied ropes around my arms and dragged me up the wall. But, I had a strange feeling of power come over me. There was a green light emanating from the rope. I suddenly gained control over the bodies of the 3 Germans who were holding the ropes. We melded together to form a Giant (which I had total control of).

Dinner:
I was at a restaurant with my family and on the menu we got to pick a movie to watch while we ate. We chose to watch "Hitch".

----------


## kidjordan

I was at this weird boarding school. There were apparently two schools within this school; a smart person school and a dumb person school. I obviously should have been in the smart person school but they put me in the dumb person school. When I opened the doors to the hallway where my classroom was I saw these two staff members dancing like fools. Me and my friend laughed at them (except we thought we were going to the smart person school little did we know we would be in class with those two bozos). Inside our classroom, our teacher was a nightmare. She gave us a ton of homework to do and it wasn't the least bit interesting. It was ROTE learning  :Sad: . When I finished all my tedious homework I asked what to do next. She said just wait there. After a while I asked her if I could go play the piano instead (I bought a piano yesterday and I LOVE it). She said sure so I went outside where the piano was sitting by the pool. There were these two guys playing it and then they got off and I started to play. In the pool, everyone (including the two jerks who were on my piano) was skinny dipping which really pissed me off especially when the girl I like was flirting with them. Then they all left the pool and I had some peace and quiet to play my Piano. Then my grandma came out and started to comfort me saying something to the effect of "don't worry about them".

----------


## kidjordan

This dream was more of a concept than an actual dream with images. The concept was to appreciate every second of your life because you'll never get it back. To illustrate this there was an extremely fuzzy picture of a guy lighting a firework that only lasted 7 seconds. You just had to appreciate those seven seconds because you'd never get them back.

----------


## kidjordan

I was in an grass field. A ton of people started showing up. We were all set up as blind dates. As soon as everyone found their blind date we all got into these big busses so we could go somewhere. My date was a senior and I was a freshmen. In the bus I actually spoke some spanish with the bus driver. We ended up in a huge classroom with a huge chalkboard. We took a picture in front of it the board. 

I remember a long time ago, my grandpa told me that if you started having dreams in spanish you were getting really good at it.

----------


## kidjordan

I had a Lucid where my mom walked in on me and my girl. I realized that she couldn't be real so I telekinetically moved her back through the door, and shut it, and reopened there door and she wasn't there. After I gained lucidity, everything went black. I was still in a dream state but nothing was happening. I tried to create a dream landscape but nothing worked and I eventually woke up.

----------


## kidjordan

I was put into a new classroom for school. My new teacher was excellent and I liked his class alot. I realized after the dream was over that having dreams with teachers could actually be really useful in learning new concepts because I completely agreed with everything the new teacher said.

I was outside of my school waiting to leave when my friend came up to me and started a rap battle. We were both rapping REALLY well. We were rhyming words on and on. I realized after this dream that we have incredible creative abilities if we can tap out subconscious. Unfortunantly, I don't remember any of the lyrics. 

I was playing basketball and I jumped up as high as I could and I could only jump as high as I do in real life. After the dream, I wondered why I only jump as I as high as I do in real life because if it was a dream I could touch the top of the backboard if I wanted to. Why did I subconsciously limit myself to jumping low?

----------


## kidjordan

I had a dream about lucid dreams. So, I had a false awakening but it was third person and I was in a different instead of where I was actually sleeping. I decided to go back to bed. In my dream's dream, i walked away from my dream body sorta like an astral projection. I walked downstairs and into the kitchen and ate 1 of the 3 cookies on a plate that was just laying on a table. I could actually taste the cookie and it was sugary and delicious. I walked back to my dream body and woke it up. So I was no longer dreaming in my dream. I walked down stairs and to the kitchen and there were 3 cookies there. I wanted to eat one but I thought "Hey I could just dream of eating them and then I wouldn't actually be eating junk food". So I went back to sleep in the dream and Astral Projected and ate the other 2 cookies which were also delicious. Pretty messed up right? well this isn't where it ends. 

So After I've eaten all the cookies, I get up and walk down to see if they would still be there in real life. All three cookies are still there. But on my way back to my bedroom, I come across this guy in my house. He says he needs to talk to my dad about chocolate milk. I somehow bought it and took him to see my dad but he had a knife on him and he threatened both of us to give him money.

----------


## kidjordan

I'm in my school doing the mile run. We all start off in this long hallway. I'm in the back of the line and by the time I reach the starting line it's already been 30 seconds. I keep running and I come to a stairwell. At the bottom there was a huge traffic block in the people. Someone was handing out party invites and I got one.

----------


## kidjordan

Hey guys I'm back. I stopped posting here for a couple of months because I didn't really have the time to keep posting here and keep up with school but now that everything is over, I'll continue to post in this thread.

----------


## kidjordan

My recall of the dream picks up in the middle of the dream. I'm in my house and the police are coming. They are driving a pick up truck. They are investigating a house that burned down in our general vicinity last night. I told them that I had a dream about it the night before (which was part of this dream but apparently I must have had a false awakening that I didn't remember). They leave. Now I'm exploring around and I wind up on a river bank. There is a hill that leads from the bank to the burnt house. The hill is tall enough so that nobody inside the house can see me. As I was exploring, I notice two bodies laying on the hill. I'm very alarmed and I run up the hill. At the top of the hill I stop to think. "This is the house that was burnt last night. Shouldn't there be police cars around here to take care of those bodies?" Well I didn't have much time to think before I was being attacked. The owners of the house were armed with bowes, arrows, spears, and shotguns. They didn't want me to escape with the knowledge of the bodies. So I ran and they hurled spears and arrows at me but I jumped in the river and swam away. Their fastest swimmer started swimming after me. At this point the dream transitioned to just a race in a normal pool. At the end of the race he beat me but I didn't care I was still alive. Then we all just hang out in the locker room and then I wake up. 

I'm surprised I still have this much recall after two months.

----------


## kidjordan

Ok. Now it's summer time and I have almost 3 months to work on LDing. I want to get to the point where I can LD at will. I think the first thing to do will to read the works of Steven LaBerge. I'm not quite sure which induction method I prefer quite yet. I haven't really attempted many and in any case that was a long time ago.

----------


## kidjordan

I dreamt I was a slave. My owner was a Arab whose name was something like Selim Al-abib. He let me into his office and I was allowed to browse his books. I found a book about how to make incisions (sorta like a medical book).

----------


## kidjordan

I'm in my house on the beach and I'm on the second floor. I go downstairs and leave the house. On my walk I see some whales in the ocean and an old man who is close enough to touch their fins. I pass by a basketball court where I stop and watch my friends play basketball for a little bit. 

I'm with my friends and we're walking around and we come to a stage. My friend gets up and gives a speech and everyone cheers. I thought his speech was a little flawed but the crowd cheered anyway. I got up and gave my speech which I thought was perfect but the crowd didn't cheer. In fact, I think they thought I was a rebel so they sent a blue werewolf after me. 

I kinda got a do over to make my speech. This time I talked to the werewolf before I got up to speak and asked him to join my side. I don't remember if he did or not and I don't remember what my speech was about other than the fact that in my society everybody was a king. 

I was at the beach and I was flirting with this girl and she agreed to go on a date with me so she went to go tell her friends. But when she turned around to go talk to her friends I commented to my friends that she nice butt. Her friends called me a pig and they left with her and I never got my date. 

There was this natural spring. There were two wise men at the spring. They used telekinesis or something to move huge slabs of earth. It's like if they stepped on on certain piece of earth on one side of the spring, the corresponding piece of earth on the other side of the spring would levitate in mid air.

----------


## kidjordan

I bought a copy of Exploring The World of Lucid Dreaming by Stephen LaBerge. This should help me attain lucidity.

----------


## kidjordan

What's the difference between a Lucid Dream and visualization?  I had something last night that felt like halfway between a LD and a visualization.

----------


## kidjordan

Drinking: My friend C drank 15 bottles of gatorade at a drinking contest so he won a bottle of gatorade that was as tall as his girl friend.

Blood/killer: I was on a boat. I started to sweat blood. I thought I was sick so decided to go see a nurse. The nurse's office was in a long hallway. While she was analyzing a blood sample in her office, I waited outside. Then a serial killer with a mask appeared. He hated me because when we were kids, I was the more popular one. He killed me. Then the nurse went running in the other direction and she got killed.

----------


## kidjordan

Fragment: I was looking for a place to sleep. The beds I was looking at were pretty bad; one was made of cement and the other was a worn out spring bed.

----------


## kidjordan

Army: I was in an army battalion. Our commander organized us into three groups; black, red, and white. The black group was for the most superior soldiers and that was the group I was in. Whenever our commander ordered us to separate into our battalions it made everyone who wasn't in black division envious because they were reminded of their inferiority. Then all of us were asked to volunteer for a movie. They only needed 11 people. They told anyone who didn't want to be in the movie to sit down. Then they told us that the movie director would arrive by helicopter and choose from the people that volunteered. We (the soldiers) ran around like kids in a playground doing stupid stuff. I yelled something like "piss fuck" and a superior heard him. She (the superior) wasn't actually in the army. She was a religious figure. She thought that my friend had yelled "piss fuck" so she called him over. I went over with my friend. She told him to get out of the camp (because it was like a summer camp. we weren't really in the army). He said fine he didn't care about this camp. I said for her to have some compassion and sympathy because that's what Christianity is all about. She finally let my friend back in the camp. I saw and heard the helicopter arrive and then I woke up. 


Basement:My friend was really sad for some reason. We hugged for a long time and then to cheer him up, I said that we should go downstairs and watch a movie and play some games. We both went down stairs, put a movie in the DVD player and started playing air hockey. The air hockey table was weird though; the goals were in the corners of the table as opposed to being in the center.

----------


## kidjordan

Bowser: I am a part of a special operations team. We jump over THE WALL (which has some special significance in this dream). On the other side, we encounter Bowser. We chop his head off and are attempting to take it back over the wall when something bad happens (I can't remember what) and we drop his head on the other side as we are escaping.
Then, I remember vaguely about an exchange of suitcases on the non-bowser side of the wall. I think I tried to cheat somebody out of the exchange but it didn't work. 
For some reason, we decide we need to go back over the wall and retrieve Bowser's head. When we get to the point where we were about to cross, we see that Bowser found his head and put it back on and he was pissed. He was on one side of the wall (he can't cross the wall) and he was challenging everybody who was standing on top of the wall to come down and fight him, but nobody did because he was too strong. 
Fragment: I had a bird's eye view of the two sides of the wall and I heard some mystical voice chanting "the wall, the wall". 

Basement: I was courting this girl. She lived in the cold basement of a house. It was like ice cold down there. So, I was trying to get with her so I stayed down there. However, even though I was the only guy willing to come down to the cold depths of her lair, she wanted someone else. 

Fragment: I also remember thinking to myself "hey I heard a sound in a dream." But for some reason I didn't quite realize that I was dreaming. 

ALSO, I had a third dream that I was going to put into here, but I forgot it the second I stepped out of bed.

----------


## kidjordan

I dreamt I was at a large body of water and in a certain section of the water there were no rules. George Bush was trying to get rid of that area of the body of water because he almost got assassinated there.

----------


## kidjordan

I was looking out at a beach with a bunch of people standing in a line who were waiting for a train. Somehow I knew that they were senators (for something other than the U.S.A). I walked across the beach to talk to some of them and ask them what they do as senators. I walked up to this one woman and asked her what senators do and she said that they don't really do anything it just looks good on an application. 

I got distracted and the train came when I wasn't looking and so I missed my train. I decided to run to another train station to get to where I needed to go. I was stopped by my partner (who randomly appears and I've never met in real life). He says he doesn't want to go on the train because he's already been on the train a thousand times. He wants to drive across the country. I still get on the train and arrive at my destination

I'm at a huge sky scraper building. I have to go to floor 199 for some reason. When the elevator doors open, there is a man sitting in the middle of the elevator who is singing because he is practicing for a part in a movie/play. I step into the elevator and there are only 5 or 6 buttons to push. One of them says 199 so I press it and is suddenly shifts to 1919. I was surprised that the building was so tall. The man behind me told me to sit down and so I did. Then the elevator shot up at incredible speeds towards floor 1919. I was glad that I was already sitting down. When I got to my floor there was a screen that asked me how I could improve the elevator service. It also said that before I ask the company to correct their elevator, I should consider what the environmental costs of building a new elevator would be. Basically, you were trapped both ways. You either got a bad elevator or a bad environment.

I stepped out of the elevator and went into the nearest room. To my surprise, it was the same woman I was talking to about being a senator. Apparently she was the daughter of a wealthy man so she owned the big fancy office that I stepped into. We started talking, and she offered me a cigar (which I’ve never had in real life) and I started smoking it. I remember getting really tired and falling asleep on her couch. I woke up (in the dream) and she was dressed scantily for a party she going to. Then I woke up

----------

